# Turkey Vest For Women- Do they exsist?!



## cassilou (Feb 1, 2010)

I have discovered it near impossible to find a turkey vest for women and I am concerned the mens vests will be to big and bulky for me! Does anyone have any suggestions for my purchase?


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm looking for one as well! Let me know if you find anything.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I doubt it. Most of the hunting gear is all catered for men...figures!


----------



## LoveMyPassion (Feb 10, 2010)

I haven't really looked for a women's vest, I figured that they probably didn't make one. I have a men's vest and it works just fine for me. Lots of pockets both inside and out. I can dig it out and see if I still have some sort of manufacturers tag as to the brand on it.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I haven't seen any for women specifically, but there are some for youths. I plan on getting a youth one. Google "youth turkey vest" and you'll see several different ones. Good luck ladies. I hope your practicing your calling!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I take it back...I just found this one...
http://store.mossyoak.com/detail.aspx?ID=2188


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Contact Karen at Shoot Like A Girl. I'm sure she can answer this question. She's a girl and she turkey hunts.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I think mossy oak are the only one.


----------



## Aftershock (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm working on the lads at Quaker Boy in R&D about adding a Women's vest for next year. We just released the Vest-a-Blind this year at the same time as the Quaker Girl line of calls, so in natural progression, if the two trains of thought could collide, then it should be a match made in Heaven! The notion that more and more women are getting invilved in hunting has obviously gone over well with the calls, so the lack of a vest should make perfect sense.

http://www.quakerboy.com/products3.cfm?grp=17

Add this idea ^^^^^

To this Idea VVVVV
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat470128&hasJS=true

and that should be a winner!


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

turkey vests are gimmicks in my opinion. There is no need for all that stuff that you can put in there. If you hunt them long enough, you won't want nearly all that stuff anyway. UNLESS of course you are using them for the built in seat. ITs much easier to wear a seat than carry one, I will agree with that.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i'm pretty sure bass pro has those...
they did a few years ago because i got a women's one...but i got another one that is a youth one that i like a lot better...

most of the youth ones though...don't have a whole lotta pockets...

goodluck!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

What about a fanny pack instead of a vest? Badlands makes real nice ones that hold a lot. You'd essentially have everything right on your lap too when sitting.

http://www.badlandspacks.com/packs.php

I've also seen womens "shooter vests" but they appear to not have enough pockets for turkey hunting.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

one of the major purposes for a turkey vest is:

1. the pocket for your bird...its easier to carry it like a backpack for 2 miles then by the legs for 2 miles...(they get real heavy, real fast, especially if your walking steep terrain)
2. the seat can stay on your back, then when your ready just unhook it to sit down...
3. vests are made with call specific pockets...you can organize your slates on one side, slots for your strikers, diaphrams where ya want them, and box calls, and locator call specific pockets are there too.

the bad thing about fanny packs or just a small bag is that throwing everything into a pack or bag causes problems in the woods later...not only is it hard to find calls at wee hours of the morning when its nearly dark outside, but throwing calls on top of each other causes major noise factor. having them clang around each other can be loud, especially in the woods.

also, fanny packs cause lots of noise with all of the zippering and unzippering thats needed to find calls...

when your set up on a bird, you have to minimize movements so much, that it could cause problems if your having to move around to find calls that aren't organized.

if you still don't want to "invest" in a vest (haha)....i'd suggest getting a really quiet fanny pack with lots of pockets, and possibly wrapping your calls into a hankerchief to keep them quiet.

hope this helps, ladies!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

got ya. I've always just hunted out of a blind with all my stuff sprawled out around me lol. Haven't had to carry a bird very far either...


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

z28melissa said:


> got ya. I've always just hunted out of a blind with all my stuff sprawled out around me lol. Haven't had to carry a bird very far either...


well, if you do most of your hunting from a blind, then you may rather have a fanny pack...

i can understand your system of just spreading things out...

a vest is more appropriate for chasing birds, rather than just sitting still i suppose.

good luck!


----------



## drako38 (Sep 30, 2009)

any update on this?? looking for a vest for my wife this year!!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

I just bought an Ol'Tom "Time & Motion" Waterproof Jacket/vest with Spine Pad...detachable sleeve and hood. Right and Left handed pockets (perfect) and also a gun sling/cradle (also R or L) 

I had all kinds of outfits (dependant on the weather) and a vest in my cart...put them all back and bought this for $99 (seat is extra). I am 5'1" and 125lbs. I bought the Medium in Mossy Oak Obsession and I love it! Looks like it was designed by a turkey hunt--this will be my first season!

Happy Huntin'


----------



## RusTia (Jan 5, 2012)

Bass Pro has one. The "RedHead® for Her Camo Turkey Vests for Ladies." Looks like a pretty nice rig at a fairly affordable price ($69.99).


----------



## lovespinkcamo (Oct 15, 2011)

I was just surfing around the web about for different hunting products and I came across this article on a women's vest... http://www.womensoutdoornews.com/2012/02/redhead-for-her-camo-turkey-vest-is-a-keeper/

Hope it helps.


----------

